
Show HN: Package Place – A free API to fetch the status of a (physical) package - kevmo314
https://package.place/
======
kevmo314
Hi HN! I was eagerly waiting for my package, so I built a tracking API.

UPS, USPS, and FedEx all have their own APIs, however they're fraught with
complexity and the truly riveting world of PDF-based documentation. There are
other solutions out there, but nothing free, so this became a nice weekend
project for me to learn about Vercel.

Hope someone can get some use out of it! I'd be happy to add more carriers
too, just email me.

